# Dangerous Delta - Mirage 2000 blasts off at Fbro



## Royzee617 (May 12, 2005)

The Mirage 2000 is a great airshow performer - find out why in this clip. I particularly like the 'nodding' part....
Note the armament it carries.... no slouch even with this lot underslung.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 12, 2005)

Continuing the airshow theme here is another star performer in fine fettle, the RN FAA Sea Harrier or 'Shar' to its chums... various other names for this mean beastie.... 'Black Death' or some such by Argentinian pilots who got away from them to tell the tale.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 12, 2005)

Second part of the Shar show... 

Theoretically with its new BV radar coupled with AMRAAM the Shar should be able to best the best.... if they had had this machine in the Falklands it would have been even less fair a fight.... the Shar now has what it always should have had, true BVR weapon systems to keep the bombers off the carriers.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Nice aircraft. I once saw (and heard!) it in holland at an airshow when it flew over at 300 ft with afterburner... mán what a sound..


----------

